# Criminal conviction



## Ron

My Thai partner (whom I met on the internet) wants me to move to Thailand, but I am not sure that the Thai authorities will allow me to do this because I have a conviction for perjury.

I am almost 60, and my girlfriend is 46. Presently she is on holiday with me in England for 1 month. Previously I visited her in Bangkok for 2 weeks in April 2008. My girlfriend is a civil servant in Bkk and she loves her job, and is not keen to relocate to Europe. She is pressuring me to move to Thailand, but I am reluctant to move so far away from my children and grandchildren. Then there is the added complication of the conviction, imposed only 5 months ago. I would be happy for my girlfriend to live here with me, but she puts obstacles in the way (too cold, shy, English not good enough etc). Her English reading and writing are very good but her spoken English is poor - my Thai is non existent. I feel it would be much easier for her to adapt than it would be for me, and she has no convictions.

Can anyone give me a definitive answer on this topic - am I likely to be refused residency in Thailand because of my conviction? I realise that I can go there for short term periods, but this is not really satisfactory for either of us.

Ron


----------



## SteinKR

Ron said:


> My Thai partner (whom I met on the internet) wants me to move to Thailand, but I am not sure that the Thai authorities will allow me to do this because I have a conviction for perjury.
> 
> I am almost 60, and my girlfriend is 46. Presently she is on holiday with me in England for 1 month. Previously I visited her in Bangkok for 2 weeks in April 2008. My girlfriend is a civil servant in Bkk and she loves her job, and is not keen to relocate to Europe. She is pressuring me to move to Thailand, but I am reluctant to move so far away from my children and grandchildren. Then there is the added complication of the conviction, imposed only 5 months ago. I would be happy for my girlfriend to live here with me, but she puts obstacles in the way (too cold, shy, English not good enough etc). Her English reading and writing are very good but her spoken English is poor - my Thai is non existent. I feel it would be much easier for her to adapt than it would be for me, and she has no convictions.
> 
> Can anyone give me a definitive answer on this topic - am I likely to be refused residency in Thailand because of my conviction? I realise that I can go there for short term periods, but this is not really satisfactory for either of us.
> 
> Ron




Hi there Ron

Since noone else could reply your questions, I would advice you contact the nearest Thai Embassy or Cousulate. They would hopefully be in a better position to consult/answer your questions regarding the conviction issues.

You would probably have to apply for a retirement visa if you plan to stay in Thailand for a longer period. 

Personally I would not think any conviction should be an obstacle getting a VISA to Thailand. This country is (unfortunately) like a safe haven for criminals of all kinds.

Hope this at least could help a little bit on the way.


SKR


----------



## singto

I can't remember if it's the retirement visa or residency permit in which a paper is asked for verifying whether or not you've ever been convicted of a crime. I'm not sure about this but I do remember something about a paper being required from your home country. Perhaps the nature of the offense is important, I don't know, it would seem so...but like was suggested, you should contact your home embasy or Thai immigration.


----------



## Ron

Many thanks for the replies to this thread. I will email the Thai Consulate in Hull and see what they come back with.

Ron


----------



## Artie

Hello Ron,
I think there won't be a problem if you ask for a non-immigrant "O" visa, based on a relation. You should only have 400.000 Baht in a Thai bank and have to go every 3 months to Immigration for a new stamp. The Thai embassy can give you all information about that. I am also married to a Thai woman and I got my permit to stap here for the 4th year. Besides living in Thailand is like being in paradise.

With kind regards,

Aart van Wijngaarden (Dutch)
Khon Buri / Thailand


----------



## dhream

I know this thread is four years old, but I looked into a Thai retirement visa in 2012 whilst resident in Singapore, and I learned that one most certainly DOES need a police certificate with convictions (or otherwise) to be submitted to the Thai authorities with other application documents. In the case of Australians, Australian Federal Police Clearance is required. 
I have so far opted to live in EU, but if I run out of money Chiang Mai could be on the cards...


----------



## visual effects editor

The next time you come to Thailand on a tourist visa, apply for your retirement Visa (or whatever) from *within Thailand* at Thai migration and see what happens. I maybe wrong, but if you did it from within the UK or US, you will be asked for your police record, *but not once you get inside Thailand*.


----------



## dhream

visual effects editor said:


> The next time you come to Thailand on a tourist visa, apply for your retirement Visa (or whatever) from *within Thailand* at Thai migration and see what happens. I maybe wrong, but if you did it from within the UK or US, you will be asked for your police record, *but not once you get inside Thailand*.


Interesting experiment! Since I don't have a police record, this would not be necessary for me unless I wanted to save a few bucks on the certificate or maybe just show up and then make a decision to stay. I have also heard on other forums that the 'visa-run' wheeze is virtually a thing of the past due to new rules about the length of time one has to remain outside LOS before being granted re-entry, but that's a whole other thread!

Keeping on topic (slightly) I do understand that Thailand does not have an extradition treaty with Australia, yet. This is all fine and dandy while Mr. Hamburglar gets to be running free in the rice paddies, but I would be begging for extradition if I were arrested in Thailand for an Australian (or any) crime, as Thai prison life is a fate worse than death.


----------



## dhream

Artie said:


> Hello Ron,
> I think there won't be a problem... I am also married to a Thai woman and I got my permit to stap here for the 4th year. Besides living in Thailand is like being in paradise.
> 
> With kind regards,
> 
> Aart van Wijngaarden (Dutch)
> Khon Buri / Thailand


When I read comments like this, I wonder what kind of life these guys must have had before immigrating? Thailand is no paradise! 

It is exotic, it is currently inexpensive, it is warm (often uncomfortably so) but paradise? No. Anyone who thinks that will sooner or later be very rudely disabused of the idea.

Even in the most mundane of everyday tasks, one needs to be constantly on the alert, few people there of any nationality in LOS would be operating on a mindset of having your best interests at heart, particularly those who you'd expect to be able to trust the most, did anybody mention wives, banks, police?


----------



## Mweiga

visual effects editor said:


> The next time you come to Thailand on a tourist visa, apply for your retirement Visa (or whatever) from *within Thailand* at Thai migration and see what happens. I maybe wrong, but if you did it from within the UK or US, you will be asked for your police record, *but not once you get inside Thailand*.


Did my retirement visa six years ago from inside Thailand and no police record issue required during application process - and as far as I know still the case.

No doubt this has provided a popular solution for certain individuals seeking a new living base.


----------

